# New AM 661 Recon helmet.



## rpm100 (Jan 13, 2008)

New helmet time, and just trying to find any info on the new 661 recon lid.

Does anyone have one yet? If not has anyone seen/read any reviews anywhere other than the 661 intro vid?

I can't seem to find a stockist local to me so I will have to buy over the net with a veiw to sending it back if the fit is incorrect. Not ideal.

Other choices will be the obvious e.g Xen, Flux, Choas etc.


----------



## SnowMongoose (Feb 18, 2007)

I'm not even seeing the helmet you refer to on the sixsixone website...
so no, I got nothing concrete for you...
All of my experiences with 661 have been fantastic. 99% of what I read on the internet agrees with that, so I'd wager that the helmet is a good one.


----------



## nightofthefleming (Jun 14, 2009)

looks very cool, I'm shopping for a new helmet right now as well. From what i understand, the recon will not be available till september, so I think im going with a Xen.


----------



## misuge (Apr 20, 2009)

it is on 661 website, but only im PDF catalogue... http://www.sixsixone.com/media/2010_catalogs/2010_661_Cycling_Catalog.pdf


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

looks alot like a hex. its hard to go wrong with a helmet as long as it fits.


----------



## cesalec (Aug 28, 2008)

not in stock nowhere... im going with the trusty XEN to replace my stolen Flux...


----------



## Rusty-roo (Jan 15, 2009)

On QBP it says that they will not be produced because of manufacturing issues. Any support for that statement?


----------



## nightofthefleming (Jun 14, 2009)

Chain Reaction says they will be in stock in september

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=48304


----------



## rpm100 (Jan 13, 2008)

Just noticed the CRC in stock date. I'm sure it was showing in stock last week. Oh well.

How about Pro-Tec Cyphon? This looks fairly well vented and offers good protection:
http://pro-tec.net/bike/cyphon.html


----------



## Affe (Dec 4, 2007)

you should see it before ordering. the tightening system felt too difficult and unreliable when I tested it very quickly. I weas also looking at it before I got it in my hands. Was also looking at Urge Endur-o-matic which was mega light and stylish and felt good in my head but thought it could be too hot for summer riding. So because of not being able to get the Recon I went with Fox Flux. feels good im my head and the system is easy to adjust and use but it's a bit heavier than my previous helmet an I can feel it but no big deal.


----------



## cesalec (Aug 28, 2008)

cant wait till september, i guess its a XEN again, the onyl grime I have with the giro XEN is the price, they cost twice a fullface helmet!!!!


----------



## Fix the Spade (Aug 4, 2008)

rpm100 said:


> How about Pro-Tec Cyphon? This looks fairly well vented and offers good protection:
> http://pro-tec.net/bike/cyphon.html


ProTec sizing is a bit funny, they are quite long and thin in their shape so an XL ProTec fits much smaller than an L-XL Giro. I had an XL B2 and it was a lovely helmet, except the shape was so narrow I couldn't wear it, tried on a couple others (Cyphon included) at my LBS and sizing is the same, an L Hex/Remedy fits me perfectly.

Try one on before you buy, if you can't try it on first don't buy.


----------



## Colddiver98 (Jul 20, 2009)

That 661 is badass looking. I'll have to update mine when they finally get in stock!


----------



## rpm100 (Jan 13, 2008)

Fix the Spade said:


> ProTec sizing is a bit funny, they are quite long and thin in their shape so an XL ProTec fits much smaller than an L-XL Giro. I had an XL B2 and it was a lovely helmet, except the shape was so narrow I couldn't wear it, tried on a couple others (Cyphon included) at my LBS and sizing is the same, an L Hex/Remedy fits me perfectly.
> 
> Try one on before you buy, if you can't try it on first don't buy.


thanks for the informative post.


----------



## dropadrop (Sep 20, 2005)

Any experiences with the Recon?


----------



## Man*In*Black (Apr 20, 2010)

I just got mine last week. I came from a giro zen and find it a lot more comfortable than the zen. I have 5 rides with it and like it a lot. I was hoping that the ventilation would be a little better than the zen but at this point it feels about the same.

I got mine for $65 on JensonUSA its listed as the 2010 model which is funny because they also have a 2011 model listed too and I am pretty sure there wont be a difference.:thumbsup:


----------



## JP Nuts (Jun 21, 2004)

Man in Black: Do tell more. Question was raised about adjustment. Tell about the retention system.
Thanks


----------



## eurospek (Sep 15, 2007)

JP Nuts said:


> Man in Black: Do tell more. Question was raised about adjustment. Tell about the retention system.
> Thanks


It works fine. I picked up a matte white/grey one for $70 bucks and it fits great, and most importantly, sits how I like it. Took about 10 minutes to adjust the straps and the retention system, but once that was done, never comes loose. I would definitely buy this helmet again.


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

I really like the look of the Recon, and want it to be my next helmet. Trouble is finding one to try one somewhere in Melbs, so that I can then go online and pay half the price to get it from overseas.

Another good lookin 'AM' helmet is the Urge Enduro-matic (Fabien Barel's brand of choice):


----------



## rpm100 (Jan 13, 2008)

Just to conclude.

I bought the Recon today and proceeded to wear it on a 2hr ride. Very comfy.
I usually take a 59cm helmet (large in Giro) But I fitted the S/M (52-58cm) as the L/XL (59-61cm) was a little loose.

The Recon fitted me much better than both the Hex, Xen and Xar and only slightly better than the Fox Flux.

On the scales at 317g versus my old hex @ 325g.
Absolute bargain too at £54-00 (RRP £69-00)










The only disappointment is that the visor doesn't have that lovely alloy fixing bolt that was present on the prototype. Cost cutting I guess.

All in all a great product that I'm sure will sell in truck loads.


----------



## rpm100 (Jan 13, 2008)

Just to add..
The retention system appears to be the best made out of the bunch. Very good Quality. The side straps take a few minutes but once adjusted they sit well.









sorry for the poor pics.


----------



## sean connaghan (Oct 14, 2010)

*661 recon*

Recon looks good.have you tried with goggles?


----------



## rpm100 (Jan 13, 2008)

Er no. Glasses fit fine.
If I need to wear goggles, I'll almost certainly be wearing my full face.


----------



## sean connaghan (Oct 14, 2010)

Doin super d this summer don't really want to wear my full face ya know. Any suggestions?


----------



## bajaracer1501 (Jan 14, 2010)

sean connaghan said:


> Recon looks good.have you tried with goggles?


Since the Recon comes down lower and protects more of the head, goggles work great with it...the strap will cover the lower vents though.


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

That Urge I listed above would work with goggles I reckon.

Thanks for the writeup and pics rpm100. I'd still really like one, but am still lookin for one to try on first.


----------



## sean connaghan (Oct 14, 2010)

*661 recon*

Finally got my recon. Ya its the right helmet. Feels light and the fit is perfect.did have to order s/m to fit a large in the giro. Thanks for the good info.(rpm100).if your looking for good lid look no further.


----------



## chuyfcd (Sep 4, 2009)

Hey guys did anybody chang from a Fox Flux to this new Recon? I wonder what size in the Recon should I pick if I'm using a Large 2009 Flux...I need to know this since I do not have many options to buy in my town.. but online.. Any comment would be greatly appreciated...


----------



## Affe (Dec 4, 2007)

same question here but for a S/M Flux!


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

Trigger pulled, L/XL in grey white on the way from Wiggle UK. 

A$106 with free shipping.

If you're in Australia, and this helmet doesn't fit my nogggin, be ready to buy it on eBay.

But I reckon (hope) it'll work.


----------



## eurospek (Sep 15, 2007)

^ What size are you normally? That's what I thought about the L/XL too. Before I tried on a S/M and ended up exchanging it.


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

My other 661 helmet - Comp Full Face - is L/XL and fits perfectly. My XC helmets have always been in the 59 - 62 range, which have either been L or XL or L/XL depending on the make.

Regardless, I have a big melon - so L/XL seemed the obvious choice.

I am going to mod the helmet shortly after getting it, by siliconing some mesh into the front and top vents. Getting very sick of spiders, wasps etc getting in there onto my bald scalp.

EDIT: And by "doesn't fit my noggin" earlier, I mean both for size, and head shape. Since I've not been able to try the helmet on at all, as nobody near me sells it. But I'm crossing my fingers it fits like a glove.


----------



## jmitchell13 (Nov 20, 2005)

I got one for Christmas. I love it too. It fits well and the straps are attached at both ends so there's no fiddling around with straps that slide through the helmet.

I measured my head to see about fit, and ended up being exactly between sizes. Since I wear a liner under my hemet in winter I decided to get the L/XL. That was a mistake, it was way too big and loose on my head. I ended up returning it and getting the S/M, and it fits me well.

Lesson learned. If anyone is undecided about size, I suggest getting both sizes and returning the one that doesn't fit. So you pay a bit more for return shipping, oh well at least you know you have the right size.


----------



## pjaye62 (Feb 4, 2011)

I have just bought a recon 661 white grey, very comfy light on the head, plenty of air holes , got it from comcycle USA, online for $80.00


----------



## Helmetless (Jan 12, 2010)

Currently using a Kaos Ultimalite, after trying normal Kaos and the Flux (quite heavy for me). Does anybody know the weight of the Recon?


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

like the look of that pro tec but cant find it anywhere?


----------



## eurospek (Sep 15, 2007)

Helmetless said:


> Currently using a Kaos Ultimalite, after trying normal Kaos and the Flux (quite heavy for me). Does anybody know the weight of the Recon?


309g for the medium size.


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

Well, it arrived, but unfortunately as feared it doesn't fit my head shape very well, so I'm going to sell it. It basically sits too high on my head, which I can only attribute to having a bit of an egg-shaped noggin, so it's sitting on the higher part up back. 

Oh well, the Fox Flux fits, but I am going to try and try-on a Uvex XP100 first, so I can make the best decision.

So if anyone wants one down under, check Rotorburn's For Sale section. It'll be there shortly.


----------



## C9X19 (Apr 19, 2010)

b-kul said:


> like the look of that pro tec but cant find it anywhere?


Got mine from here: http://www.xsportsprotective.com/protec-cyphon.html


----------



## starry (Jun 9, 2009)

is it possible to mount a light on this helmet?


----------



## joeynational (Feb 11, 2011)

you can mount a light on anything


----------



## grundy (Jan 12, 2004)

Affe said:


> same question here but for a S/M Flux!


any info on this? I'm also currently wearing a S/M Flux and am having trouble figuring out whether a S/M Recon will fit.

Anyone?


----------



## lifer (Feb 5, 2004)

grundy said:


> any info on this? I'm also currently wearing a S/M Flux and am having trouble figuring out whether a S/M Recon will fit.
> 
> Anyone?


I take a Med. in Bell/Giro, and my melon measures ~ 58.5cm, so I just into the l/xl size. I looked like a mushroom with that thing on. Returned it and ordered a Giro Xar. This is what happens when they cheap out and try to cover everyone with 2 shell sizes. I guess I could have tried the s/m, but I didn't feel like getting hit with another round trip shipping bill if it was too tight.


----------



## chuyfcd (Sep 4, 2009)

grundy said:


> any info on this? I'm also currently wearing a S/M Flux and am having trouble figuring out whether a S/M Recon will fit.
> 
> Anyone?


OK So I finally moved from an L/XL Flux to an L/XL Recon. Bottom line I felt the Recon a little wider than the Flux, but nothing to worry about . Bottom line I could use the Flux with or without a headband or bandana..now I have to use it always with the Recon if I do not want to go to the smallest fitting in the fixing strap. However I find the visor on the Recon way better than the one in the flux...also it is lighter and even when it is a little wider I feel it more confortable than the Flux also the air flows much better on the Recon...The Flux is a great helmet but the Recon is way better...Hope this helps...


----------



## chuyfcd (Sep 4, 2009)

I mounted a Minewt 150 cordles and it fits perfectly...however it will depend on the monting bracket of your light more than the helmet itself...


----------



## dtmbmw325i (May 20, 2011)

I just received my 661 Recon today and I like the fit. I am in a S/M with about a 22in diameter head. I am on almost the smallest setting on the rear strap and the side straps fit well with the buckles right below the ears. The helmet strap is attached to the rim of the helmet rather than going through the helmet to the other side as mention previously. I think the helmet also feels pretty light on my head and doesn't wiggle or move. I purchased mine on Amazon for about $99 from Huck and Roll.

EDIT: I wanted to mention the straps on the side have adjustments right below the ears and at the chin.


----------



## NorKal (Jan 13, 2005)

I just got my 1st ride on the Recon and I like it. Coming off a beat-up Giro E2 I was worried it would be too heavy and hot but it ventilates well and I forgot I was wearing it which is probably about the best thing you can say for a helmet. Mine didn't come with any extra pads (not sure if it was supposed to?) so I added a couple of small one's to the sides. the helmet fits perfectly now and didn't bounce around on the DH's. Overall I'm very impressed with it. :thumbsup:


----------



## chetly (May 14, 2011)

I went for a drive today to Cambria Bike Outfitters to check out the Recon cause my Bell finally gave up the ghost. Unfortunately the helmet put uncomfortable pressure on my head at the 10 & 2 o'clock position. My head was measured at 22 7/8 around so I was right at the end of the S/M sizing. I tried on the Lrg but that was just way to big for my liking. 


So I tried on the Fox Flux and the Giro Phase, Xen, and Xar. The Flux and Phase had the best fit (after i took out the side pads of the Flex) but after looking the 2 helmets, the Flux didn't seam to built as cheap as the Giro and the retaining mechanism was a lot more sure. Overall I'm happy with my purchase but was a little let down cause of the fit on the Recon.

Glad I was able to try on all these different helmets before I actually purchased one.


----------



## plugger (Apr 11, 2004)

*Grab'em while you can*

The Clymb is selling them right now in black and white, $49.98

Do me a favor if you are new to The Clymb and use my reference code so I get a discount next time - www (followed by) .theclymb.com/invite-from/JimMackay

Good luck and enjoy,
Jim


----------



## TheTwanksta (Feb 26, 2011)

I just picked up the black recon in S/M from Theclymb, might have even been under your referreal plugger! I was a little worried about the size, but from reading this thread, I think I made the right decision. After doing some research, most of the reviews have been positive, I cant wait to get it!


----------



## runrenditorun (Apr 21, 2011)

The Clymb Hooked it up for 57.bucks total cant wait for it to get here. thanks for all the info.


----------



## laztpn0i (Apr 8, 2010)

Got a black/grey one from the clymb also. I had a $10 credit, so everything totaled at around $47. I was looking into the Fox flux or Giro Xen/Xar later on down the road to replace my Hex. But at that price...I couldn't pass it up. I'm looking forward to the new helmet, but does any body know how long the shipping process usually takes? Before I put in the order..It said delivery would be between the 11th to 13th of July.


----------



## runrenditorun (Apr 21, 2011)

the shipping usually takes a while, but it should get to us before the 13. The last time I ordered something from the clymb it I received it a few days befor the quoted delivery date.


----------



## TheTwanksta (Feb 26, 2011)

I was quoted to receive my order by the 7th in FL, cant wait to get it!


----------



## AC/BC (Jun 22, 2006)

If you normally wear a S/M in the Flux, how does the Recon fit? I am worried it will be too large.


----------



## TheTwanksta (Feb 26, 2011)

The recon has quite a bit of adjustment. I cant speak for the Flux, but sounds like the S/M recon would be fine for you.


----------



## ddraewwg (Jul 22, 2004)

AC/BC said:


> If you normally wear a S/M in the Flux, how does the Recon fit? I am worried it will be too large.


I wore a S/M Flux. Exchanged it for the SM Recon. Fits my head much better. Like another poster said, it has a large range of adjustment. The SM should fit you fine. I tighten it quite a bit and at it's largest setting, it would fit a head considerably larger than mine.

The visor does not adjust....kind of an "eh" for me but maybe it might matter for you. The chin straps are also a little more rough than the flux or the giro products....stiffer fabric. Kinda irritating on the chin.


----------

